# OLIVE KIDDED DAY 152!!!!



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

This morning around 9 I noticed Olive was ''off''. She wasn't hanging with the other goats. I put the others out and let her roam by herself. She would just stand quietly. Once in a while, she lay down then got up. Around noon, she came back to the goat shed & settled in. 
I watched. I checked on her @ 2pm, and she started pushing. I moved her into the kidding stall. 6 pushes, we've got a HOOF. ''Oh [email protected]''. And a head. Shoot. So...the baby's head's out, and a foot, and then the baby is starting to open its eyes & breathe, and I try to reposition it, but no--she's contracting. DON'T ask me how, but she delivered that baby with one of it's legs back. I think she tore a little...(I'll watch her). 

We've got.....a beautiful, big, healthy, single.....BUCK. :kidblue:  

hopefully, I'll get some pics soon...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Glad that all went well and I can't wait to meet your new addition!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

:clap: Congrats! Can't wait for pics! :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Nice job ... you and mom!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad she managed to push him out. Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats........ :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Where are the pictures?!?!?!!?!?!?

Congratulations!


----------

